# Sweeti ist auch da



## sweet secret28 (12 Okt. 2014)

Hallo!

Ich bin die Melanie bin 28 Jahre jung, und habe durch das hc bb hier hin gefunden. Ihr kennt mich dort unter dem namen sweet secret. 

lg melanie


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2014)

Hallo sweeti dann auch mal willkommen hier 

Gruss Rolli


----------



## Dreamcatcher (12 Okt. 2014)

*Hallo Sweet schön Dich hier wieder zu sehen :thumbup:*


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Okt. 2014)




----------



## Hehnii (12 Okt. 2014)

Dir auch ein *Herzliches Willkommen* hier auf Celeb Board!


----------



## MetalFan (12 Okt. 2014)

"sweet secret" - das klingt interessant... :thumbup:

Willkommen on Board!


----------



## General (13 Okt. 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2014)

Herzlich willkommen Melanie und recht viel spass auf unserem Board,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## floyd (13 Okt. 2014)

Hey Sweeti Welcome pleas09 :thumbup:


----------



## DerVinsi (14 Okt. 2014)

Hi Sweetiii!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (15 Okt. 2014)

:WOW::WOW:

:WOW::WOW:


----------



## sweet secret28 (15 Okt. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> "sweet secret" - das klingt interessant... :thumbup:
> 
> Willkommen on Board!



Hallo MetalFan, 

Das klingt nicht nur interessant, ich bin auch interessant. 

lg sweeti


Und an alle anderen vielen dank das ihr mich so herzlich aufgenommen habt. lg


----------



## sweet secret28 (15 Okt. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> :WOW::WOW:
> 
> :WOW::WOW:



Hallo Marco:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (15 Okt. 2014)

Eine weibliche Userin?

Hallo wie geht's denn so?


----------



## Sachse (15 Okt. 2014)

scheint wohl jemand zu sein, der bekannt ist, dann sag ich auch mal

welcome on cb-spray88


----------



## sweet secret28 (15 Okt. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> scheint wohl jemand zu sein, der bekannt ist, dann sag ich auch mal
> 
> welcome on cb-spray88




Hallo Sachse, ja ich bin bekannt, komme aus dem HC BB. Und mich kennen von dort sehr viele. lg und danke für den Willkommens Wunsch.


----------



## sweet secret28 (15 Okt. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Eine weibliche Userin?
> 
> Hallo wie geht's denn so?



Hallo , mir geht es gut und dir? Ja bin weiblich


----------



## Death Row (16 Okt. 2014)

Mir geht's.....ja auch so


----------

